# Lawry's Seasoned Salt



## Zagut

I've always seen it praised as wonderful.

I finally broke down and bought some.

Wish I'd read the label first. 

#1 ingredient. Salt
#2 ingredient. Sugar
#3 spices (including paprika and turmeric) onion, cornstarch, garlic.

A quick taste sure proved it contained salt and sugar.

I guess for convenience sake it is worth it but I'll take the cheaper and adjustable route of individual spices in the future.

But as they say. Nothing ventured, Nothing gained.


----------



## Andy M.

This is why I don't buy seasoned salts, including garlic or onion salts, I use the powders instead.


----------



## roadfix

I use them because they are convenient and are actually cheap to buy.


----------



## Zagut

Whoa.... I just cooked a steak with this "seasoning".

It's salt folks.

Any spice is lost in the salt.

Except the sugar.  So let's call it sweet salt. 

I can see this is going to be one of those bottles that sits on the shelf for years just for looks.


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't like Lawry's, but Penzeys seasoned salt is really good  It's has a much higher ratio of seasoning to salt.


----------



## Cheryl J

I have a small jar of Penzey's seasoned salt too, but hardly ever use it.  It must have been a freebie.   Not bad though, it does have more of a 'seasoning' flavor in the saltiness.  Grandson likes it sometimes sprinkled on scrambled eggs.  I've used it on grilled burger patties and roasted or grilled veggies.  It's not something I would replace should it ever run out.


----------



## GotGarlic

When I was sick a lot and DH was cooking for us, he liked to use it on steamed veggies for easy flavor. He doesn't have the patience or desire to pull out a bunch of seasonings, so I get flavor and he gets convenience


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I don't like Lawry's, but Penzeys seasoned salt is really good  It's has a much higher ratio of seasoning to salt.



I use this one too.  Not as salty.


----------



## Kayelle

Odd man out here I guess. I've been using Lawry's seasoned salt on all of my eggs for many years, and I always miss having it if I go out to breakfast. I once used it for lots of things, but not so much lately.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I don't use a lot of salt at all, and when I do, 
it's Hawaiian Sea Salt.
I tried Lawry's once for a recipe that specifically 
called for it, meh, didn't really care for it, too salty.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Odd man out here I guess. I've been using Lawry's seasoned salt on all of my eggs for many years, and I always miss having it if I go out to breakfast. I once used it for lots of things, but not so much lately.


 
Kay, you should fill a tiny little jar of seasoned salt and tuck it into your purse when you know you're going out to breakfast.  I've been known to do that with my beloved freshly ground peppercorns.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> Kay, you should fill a tiny little jar of seasoned salt and tuck it into your purse when you know you're going out to breakfast.  *I've been known to do that with my beloved freshly ground peppercorns.*



What a great idea Cheryl! 
I've got DH hooked on freshly ground black pepper on EVERYTHING.
When we're in the restaurants and he's trying to shake and shake and nothing comes out... he does what I do, up the top, pour some in your palm and pinch-sprinkle over the top, but still not the same.

Cheryl, how do you package it up for your purse?

In addition, I now carry at all times in my handbag powdered Stevia in the cutest little packette holder-pouch, so that we can use it for our coffee or iced tea when eating out. Rarely do any places have that on the tables yet.


----------



## RPCookin

Zagut said:


> Whoa.... I just cooked a steak with this "seasoning".
> 
> It's salt folks.
> 
> Any spice is lost in the salt.
> 
> Except the sugar.  So let's call it sweet salt.
> 
> I can see this is going to be one of those bottles that sits on the shelf for years just for looks.



In my opinion Lawry's is more of a table condiment than a cooking seasoning.  I like it on french fries.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> What a great idea Cheryl!
> I've got DH hooked on freshly ground black pepper on EVERYTHING.
> When we're in the restaurants and he's trying to shake and shake and nothing comes out... he does what I do, up the top, pour some in your palm and pinch-sprinkle over the top, but still not the same.
> 
> *Cheryl, how do you package it up for your purse?*
> 
> In addition, I now carry at all times in my handbag powdered Stevia in the cutest little packette holder-pouch, so that we can use it for our coffee or iced tea when eating out. Rarely do any places have that on the tables yet.



Just coarsely pre-ground, in a tiny little jar. I did that when my daughter and I went on vacation mid-June.   I too dislike the pepper shakers at most restaurants.  LOL

Good idea about the Stevia.  Do you have a pic of the little packette you use?


----------



## Dawgluver

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> What a great idea Cheryl!
> 
> I've got DH hooked on freshly ground black pepper on EVERYTHING.
> 
> When we're in the restaurants and he's trying to shake and shake and nothing comes out... he does what I do, up the top, pour some in your palm and pinch-sprinkle over the top, but still not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl, how do you package it up for your purse?
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I now carry at all times in my handbag powdered Stevia in the cutest little packette holder-pouch, so that we can use it for our coffee or iced tea when eating out. Rarely do any places have that on the tables yet.




Kgirl, I thought DH and I were the only ones to do that with the restaurant pepper shakers.  We usually try to carefully shake it directly on the food after taking the top off, though there have been a few over-peppered "incidents".

One place out east had the cutest tiniest little bottles of Tabasco sauce at the breakfast buffet.  One of my BILs and I caught each other's eye as we were both stuffing our pockets with them...

I'm a jar/container saver, an empty Penzy's sample jar would work to put your favorite seasonings in your purse.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> Just coarsely pre-ground, in a tiny little jar. I did that when my daughter and I went on vacation mid-June.   I too dislike the pepper shakers at most restaurants.  LOL
> 
> Good idea about the Stevia.  *Do you have a pic of the little packette you use?*







Mrs. DF made this for me... but I'm certain there's pattern out there somewhere


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawgluver said:


> Kgirl, I thought DH and I were the only ones to do that with the restaurant pepper shakers.  We usually try to carefully shake it directly on the food after taking the top off, though there have been a few over-peppered "incidents".
> 
> One place out east had the cutest tiniest little bottles of Tabasco sauce at the breakfast buffet.  One of my BILs and I caught each other's eye as we were both stuffing our pockets with them...
> 
> I'm a jar/container saver, an empty Penzy's sample jar would work to put your favorite seasonings in your purse.



I was thinking of tiny packettes to fit into my pouch (as seen above) ... just a goodly pinch of pepper in a flat .... ooohhhh! I've got it! Food Saver to the rescue!!!
I'll report back later ...


----------



## bethzaring

I used to shun these type of products.....

but many New Mexican recipes call for garlic salt that I finally tired it.  I do use Penzey's garlic salt and I am surprised how much I use it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 25326
> 
> View attachment 25327
> 
> Mrs. DF made this for me... but I'm certain there's pattern out there somewhere


 
Love those!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zagut said:


> Whoa.... I just cooked a steak with this "seasoning".
> 
> It's salt folks.
> 
> Any spice is lost in the salt.
> 
> Except the sugar.  So let's call it sweet salt.
> 
> *I can see this is going to be one of those bottles that sits on the shelf for years just for looks. *



Now that you have it you might as well experiment with it.  Try adding a good amount of onion powder and a smaller amount of garlic powder, maybe a big pinch of cayenne pepper to the bottle and give it a good shake to mix it up.  The added ingredients will help cut the salt/sugar and amp up the flavor.

I use Goya Adobo with pepper as an inexpensive all purpose seasoning.





Goya Products

Good luck!


----------



## CraigC

I used it quite a bit in my scout days. It has more flavor than regular salt and more convenient to pack than a bunch of spices. That and black pepper was it.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I don't use seasoned salt at all. It's not that I have anything against them, or object to the taste. The problem I have is that it's impossible to know what the season-to-salt ratio is, thus making it too easy to over salt the food.

If I use a seasoning blend, I would rather use a product without salt, and salt the food separately. Penzeys has a number of salt-free seasoning blends that are pretty good. Mural of Flavor and Arizona Dreaming are a couple that I like.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

The only seasoned salt that I enjoy is truffle salt.  The truffle flavor is strong enough so that you don't have to use too much salt to flavor the food.

This is a finishing salt, not to put into the cooking pot.

Seeeeeeya: Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zagut

Aunt Bea said:


> Now that you have it you might as well experiment with it. Try adding a good amount of onion powder and a smaller amount of garlic powder, maybe a big pinch of cayenne pepper to the bottle and give it a good shake to mix it up. The added ingredients will help cut the salt/sugar and amp up the flavor.
> 
> I use Goya Adobo with pepper as an inexpensive all purpose seasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goya Products
> 
> Good luck!


 
Thanks Aunt Bea. I was thinking along the line of diluting it.

But I found my answer today at work.

I mentioned it at work and a coworker said he loved the stuff.

Tomorrow he's going to receive a gift of a bottle minus a few shakes.



Steve Kroll said:


> I don't use seasoned salt at all. It's not that I have anything against them, or object to the taste. The problem I have is that it's impossible to know what the season-to-salt ratio is, thus making it too easy to over salt the food.
> 
> If I use a seasoning blend, I would rather use a product without salt, and salt the food separately. Penzeys has a number of salt-free seasoning blends that are pretty good. Mural of Flavor and Arizona Dreaming are a couple that I like.


 
Mr. Steve, I agree totally.
I bought this only because I'd heard such glowing reviews from peeps.
I have all the ingredients on hand separately.
In the future I'll use my tastes to make spice blends that are to my taste.
But nothing ventured nothing gained and it's different strokes for different folks kind of thing.

Count me in as one who wants to spice foods as I see fit with the spices I have on hand.
It seems to be easier and cheaper as far as I can see.


----------



## Addie

Zagut said:


> Whoa.... I just cooked a steak with this "seasoning".
> 
> It's salt folks.
> 
> Any spice is lost in the salt.
> 
> Except the sugar.  So let's call it sweet salt.
> 
> I can see this is going to be one of those bottles that sits on the shelf for years just for looks.



Save the space on your shelf and your salt intake for something you enjoy. Toss it now.


----------



## Stock Pot

*Lawry's*

I use it on zucchini all the time. It's not just salt. All the fear of salt is totally unfounded propaganda anyway.

 See It's Time to End the War on Salt - Scientific American

This from Scientific American and New England Journal of Medicine, no less.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Stock Pot said:


> I use it on zucchini all the time. It's not just salt. All the fear of salt is totally unfounded propaganda anyway.
> 
> See It's Time to End the War on Salt - Scientific American
> 
> This from Scientific American and New England Journal of Medicine, no less.



Well, Stock Pot, I think what we all are talking about here has nothing to do with our health concerns, rather our personal taste preferences. 

For our home, we simply do not care for overly salted foods.  For that reason, we have stopped eating at several "chain" restaurants, WAY too salty, all of their food on the menu.
In addition, there are many "prepared" food items that we steer clear of, because of the taste of excessive salt.
We, my husband and I, just do not care for overly salted foods.


----------



## jennyema

Stock Pot said:


> I use it on zucchini all the time. It's not just salt. All the fear of salt is totally unfounded propaganda anyway.
> 
> See It's Time to End the War on Salt - Scientific American
> 
> This from Scientific American and New England Journal of Medicine, no less.


 
Its pretty much all salt with little seasoning.  That's the point of this discussion, not any "fear of salt."


----------



## Rocklobster

you should take those reports with a grain of salt.


----------



## CraigC

Rocklobster said:


> you should take those reports with a grain of salt.



 Ja Mon!


----------



## Zagut

Stock Pot said:


> I use it on zucchini all the time. It's not just salt. All the fear of salt is totally unfounded propaganda anyway.


 
I'm glad to hear you like it. 
It's just not for me.
After trying it I simply think I can make a salt/spice mix that suits my taste better at a lesser cost with spices I have on hand.

And no fear of salt here. Also no fear of MSG.
I'm of the eat what you like tribe.
I discount 99.9% of the what's "healthy" and what's "not healthy" debate. But try not to use anything to excess.
Fear of any foodstuff is not a good thing IMHO.
Dislike is a different matter altogether.

I'm with K-girl on salt. I tend to like my chow with less salt these days. When I do get something at a restaurant (Especially the fast food/chain type) I notice that it has more salt then I care for.

I also find the same with Lawry's other main ingredient sugar. Years ago I had a giant sweet tooth. Now a days, Not so much. 





Rocklobster said:


> you should take those reports with a grain of salt.


 
^^^^^^^
Now this is the award winning post of the thread.


----------



## RPCookin

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Well, Stock Pot, I think what we all are talking about here has nothing to do with our health concerns, rather our personal taste preferences.
> 
> For our home, we simply do not care for overly salted foods.  For that reason, we have stopped eating at several "chain" restaurants, WAY too salty, all of their food on the menu.
> In addition, there are many "prepared" food items that we steer clear of, because of the taste of excessive salt.
> We, my husband and I, just do not care for overly salted foods.



I'll add the caveat that _you_ don't like what _you_ consider overly salted.  Those same products may be perfectly seasoned for some people and may not even be salty enough for others.  I use a lot of salt in many things, but I'm usually conservative when cooking and then add more at the table, because I know that not everyone has my taste buds.  

The flavors that I dislike are the bitter things, coffee being high on my list of things I can't stand - I don't even care for the smell.  Add things like eggplant and over-hopped beer (IPA's are horrid) to that list as well.  For whatever reason, I'm overly sensitive to bitter, and it sticks to the back of my tongue for a long time after food is gone.

When I watch a show like "Chopped!", I see that a surprising number of professionals and semi-professionals have bought into the "less salt is better" philosophy, and those cooks don't usually make it to the final round.  They get dinged for serving the judges underseasoned food.  It tells me that what may be good for some is definitely not good for all.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

RPCookin said:


> I'll add the caveat that _you_ don't like what _you_ consider overly salted.  Those same products may be perfectly seasoned for some people and may not even be salty enough for others. ... snipped ...




Indeed Rick, as I said, some folks do not care for salty (or bitter or sweet or spicy) foods, some do... it's all a personal preference.


----------



## dragnlaw

It is strange..  I never used to cook with salt, just the very bare minimum.  But now I have become a salt freak.  Olives, potato chips (but even there only the "lightly salted"), french fries.   Although in restaurants I hate salty things - what a mixed bag of tastes I have!  So bizarre!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm a spice blend collector, both homemade and storebought.  (For example, I make my own Emeril's Essence, though I cut back on the salt).  Lawrey's has a place on my extremely cluttered spicy counter by the stove.  I use garlic and onion powders.  I don't like overly-salty, though I do like pickles, olives, and stuff.

Funny you hate IPA, RP!  It's one of the very few beers I like!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm eating  very salty green olives now with a side of a liter of water...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Zagut said:


> ...
> Fear of any foodstuff is not a good thing IMHO.



I'm afraid of Baloot.

Bob Flowers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm afraid of Baloot.
> 
> Bob Flowers



I will not be ordering that...


----------



## dragnlaw

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm afraid of Baloot.



 to each their own but I'm afraid that is one delicacy I just could not do.


----------



## Zagut

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm afraid of Baloot.
> 
> Bob Flowers


 


Baloot? I ain't afraid of no darned Baloot. 



But I sure hope it never find it's way onto my plate. 

My reaction would surely be. 

Hmmmm..... Perhaps if you added enough Lawry's???? 





And this post also goes in the award winning category. 

You and Rock will have to fight it out among the members for the placement of said awards.


----------



## Andy M.

Balut is one of the grossest things I ever saw Andrew Zimmer eat on one of his shows.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Well, Stock Pot, I think what we all are talking about here has nothing to do with our health concerns, rather our personal taste preferences.
> 
> For our home, we simply do not care for overly salted foods.  For that reason, we have stopped eating at several "chain" restaurants, WAY too salty, all of their food on the menu.
> In addition, there are many "prepared" food items that we steer clear of, because of the taste of excessive salt.
> We, my husband and I, just do not care for *overly salted foods*.



I am with you on that. I often forget to even add salt when I am cooking. And due to tummy problems I almost never add pepper. I am more likely to reach for the garlic or onion powder. More flavor.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Speaking of dishes that SCARE ME ...

KAUKAU TIME!--"Kaukau" is a Hawaiian pidgin slang word meaning "food" or "to eat.": Harm Ha Pork with Kabocha Ong Choy

Harm Ha (or Haam Ha in Cantonese) is THE MOST DISGUSTING thing that you will ever smell on this EARTH!!! 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shrimp_paste

I made this dish ONCE for my first boy friend and the flies where BOUNCING off the bug screen, trying desperately to get to the source of that stench!!
I couldn't eat it, but he loved it


----------



## Steve Kroll

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Harm Ha (or Haam Ha in Cantonese) is THE MOST DISGUSTING thing that you will ever smell on this EARTH!!!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shrimp_paste


I use shrimp paste all the time when I make Thai curry. I agree it doesn't have the most pleasant smell, but it adds wonderful flavor. It's not all that different from anchovy paste, in my opinion. That's one of my secret salad dressing ingredients.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Steve, you're a braver man than I!
I don't care for anchovies either, whole or as a paste


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Balut is one of the grossest things I ever saw Andrew Zimmer eat on one of his shows.



To me, Andrew Zimmern is just plain disgusting, with or without Balut. Everything about him makes my skin crawl. Ick.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> To me, Andrew Zimmern is just plain disgusting, with or without Balut. Everything about him makes my skin crawl. Ick.


 
Same here.  I watched one of his shows, and that was enough for me.


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I enjoy watching his shows as they expose us to how people live in other parts of the world. I probably wouldn't eat all he eats but it's still a learning experience. I don't search the Internet for Andrew Zimmern recipes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andrew seems like a nice guy, though I would not eat what he does.  

First time I ever heard of balut was on Fear Factor.  I think they also had to consume other disgusting stuff like worms and leeches.  Then there were a couple episodes of Survivor where they had to down it.  No thank you.  Not even with Lawry's seasoning.


----------



## dragnlaw

Steve Kroll said:


> I use shrimp paste all the time when I make Thai curry. I agree it doesn't have the most pleasant smell, but it adds wonderful flavor. It's not all that different from anchovy paste, in my opinion. That's one of my secret salad dressing ingredients.



AHA!!!   Thank you!!  I was wondering what else I could use my shrimp paste in.  Salad dressing would be perfect!  Use in place of anchovys'!


----------



## CraigC

dragnlaw said:


> AHA!!!   Thank you!!  I was wondering what else I could use my shrimp paste in.  Salad dressing would be perfect!  Use in place of anchovys'!



Every Thai curry paste I make that calls for shrimp paste, requires it to be cooked first. I don't think it is meant to be used "raw".


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Has anyone opened the link that I posted with the recipe for the Harm Ha Pork?
The recipe calls for 3-4 TABLESPOONS, that's alot ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrimp allergy...


----------



## expatgirl

`i'm with Andy ``M.........`i use more of the dried/powdered garlic, onion, than `i do of the salt.........amazing what dried onion/garlic do to a recipe........`i begin and end with them...........as well as the real thing


----------



## letscook

I make my own, I would give credit to where I got this from, but been making it for so long I can't remember. 


Homemade Seasoning Salt
 1 tbsp salt or Kosher salt ( I have used both)
 1 tbsp celery salt ( I have used 1 tbsp of ground up celery seeds instead)
 1 tbsp sugar
 1/2 tsp paprika
 1/4 tsp onion powder
 1/4 tsp garlic powder
 1/4 tsp turmeric
 1/4 tsp corn starch
mix all together and store in jar


----------



## dragnlaw

hmmm, looks good.  Filing it!

Thanks letscook.


----------



## expatgirl

that does sound good, Letscook........and a touch of cayenne for spiciness for the old Texans.........


----------



## msmofet

This is my basic All purpose spice blend. It is never quite the same because I just eye ball the amounts in a large shaker bottle and mix well. I use this for just about everything I spice. I add additional herbs and spice as dictated by what I'm seasoning. 

All Purpose Spices

Goya Adobo with pepper
Goya Adobo with lemon
Garlic powder 
Onion powder  
Cayenne 
Pride of Szeged hot paprika 
Pride of Szeged sweet paprika 
Ground Pepper corns
Ground red pepper flakes 
Powdered vinegar 
Salt
Accent (optional)


----------



## expatgirl

What's with the paprikas and powdered vinegar?  That sounds wonderful.......powdered vinegar......wow


----------



## expatgirl

ok,,,,,so we have Goya pepper, cayenne,  hot paprika, ground peppercorns, and ground pepper flakes........in your all around every day  seasoning.........you've got to be a Texan or a Cajun......and  seriously where do you get the powdered vinegar?   `i put vinegar into everything.......


----------



## msmofet

expatgirl said:


> What's with the paprikas and powdered vinegar?  That sounds wonderful.......powdered vinegar......wow



I like hot and sweet paprika and when grilling I add a bit of smoked paprika also. Several decades ago (lol) i discovered Goya Adobo seasoning that had vinegar in it. I can't find that variety any more so I bought powdered white vinegar and powdered apple cider vinegar and add them to my blend. I order them online (not sure from which site there are several I order from). One word of advice go easy on the vinegar till you get used to it because it can take over.


----------



## msmofet

expatgirl said:


> ok,,,,,so we have Goya pepper, cayenne,  hot paprika, ground peppercorns, and ground pepper flakes........in your all around every day  seasoning.........you've got to be a Texan or a Cajun......and  seriously where do you get the powdered vinegar?   `i put vinegar into everything.......



I'm Italian and like food with bold flavor. I have the vinegar site saved on my laptop but not on it at the moment. I'll try to get on it asap. I am looking to purchase powdered burgundy wine also.


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks, `msmofet..........`i will look for those........we live in `houston part of the time so we do get the Goya brands......


----------



## expatgirl

oh, come on........powdered burgandy wine???........`i'm so glad `i've met you!!!  `please do let me know these sites, `msmofet!!!  ```````  and my hubby and `i love bold flavors, too......


----------



## msmofet

expatgirl said:


> Thanks, `msmofet..........`i will look for those........we live in `houston part of the time so we do get the Goya brands......



I use the 4 peppercorn blend and grind fresh. I also put my red pepper flakes in a grinder so I get a nice fine grind that blends and spreads better than the whole flakes. I like even heat not a hot spot here and there.


----------



## msmofet

expatgirl said:


> oh, come on........powdered burgandy wine???........`i'm so glad `i've met you!!!  `please do let me know these sites, `msmofet!!!  ```````  and my hubby and `i love bold flavors, too......



Amazon has the powdered burgundy wine.


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks, msmofet!  `you have opened a whole new venue for me!


----------



## msmofet

expatgirl said:


> Thanks, msmofet!  `you have opened a whole new venue for me!



You're welcome. I have another site saved that I think has other powdered wines besides burgundy. I think there may be chablis. 

Let me see if I can get on my laptop now. Give my a few minutes. 

BRB


----------



## msmofet

expatgirl said:


> oh, come on........powdered burgandy wine???........`i'm so glad `i've met you!!! `please do let me know these sites, `msmofet!!! ``````` and my hubby and `i love bold flavors, too......


 
I got the powdered vinegars from My Spice Sage. They usually have free shipping and you always get to choose a free 1 oz try me sample. I also got powdered blue cheese there. I like to melt butter with hot sauce, a bit of lemon juice and blue cheese powder to toss my popcorn in, sort of a buffalo popcorn.


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> I got the powdered vinegars from My Spice Sage. They usually have free shipping and you always get to choose a free 1 oz try me sample. I also got powdered blue cheese there. I like to melt butter with hot sauce, a bit of lemon juice and blue cheese powder to toss my popcorn in, sort of a buffalo popcorn.



Thanks bunches. That site got saved immediately.


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> Thanks bunches. That site got saved immediately.


You're very welcome Addie!


----------



## Addie

The knockoff recipe of KFC's cole slaw calls for buttermilk and cider vinegar. I only make it with a half head of cabbage. There is always a lot left over if I follow the recipe to the word. Powered apple cider vinegar will cut down on left overs. Too much liquid vinegar for me. Yet to cut back or even out of the recipe, then it wouldn't be KFC's recipe.


----------



## expatgirl

msmofet said:


> I got the powdered vinegars from My Spice Sage. They usually have free shipping and you always get to choose a free 1 oz try me sample. I also got powdered blue cheese there. I like to melt butter with hot sauce, a bit of lemon juice and blue cheese powder to toss my popcorn in, sort of a buffalo popcorn.



`i'm with Addie .......`i've saved your site as well......thanks bunches


----------



## msmofet

expatgirl said:


> `i'm with Addie .......`i've saved your site as well......thanks bunches


 You're welcome. Now I want buffalo popcorn.


----------



## expatgirl

okay......`i'm going to have to look that one up!


----------



## RPCookin

expatgirl said:


> Thanks, msmofet!  `you have opened a whole new venue for me!



Look at Savory Spice Shop for powdered white wine vinegar, powdered white balsamic vinegar and powdered Worcestershire sauce.  You can really find some great flavors out there in cyberspace.


----------



## msmofet

RPCookin said:


> Look at Savory Spice Shop for powdered white wine vinegar, powdered white balsamic vinegar and powdered Worcestershire sauce.  You can really find some great flavors out there in cyberspace.



Wow great link! Can you please post it the "You can find it here ..." thread so others check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I make a cole slaw that you would be hard pressed to distinguish from KFC cole slaw.  I've made it for many occasions and everyone thought it was from KFC.  It's much easier to make though.  Try it and you will be surprised.  I use Kraft Miracle Whip Salad Dressing, sugar, grated cabbage (must be grated, not chopped or minced), onion powder or minced onion, grated carriot, and ice water.

Use your food processor grator to process 1/2 head of green cabbage, and 2 peeled carrots.  Put the cabbage and carrot mixture into a large bowl.  Add 1 tsp. granulated onion, or two tbs. minced onion.  Add 1/2 cup Miracle whip, and 1/4 cup sugar.  Stir it all together.  Add 3/4 cup ice water and place in the fridge to chill for an hour, to get refreshingly cold, and to let the flavors develop.

The reason this works is that the Miracle whip already contains the mayo, some sweetness, and the vinegar.  The onion and carrot round out the flavor.  I made this for a lady who when I said I would make cole slaw to go with the main meal, stated that I didn't have time to make the sauce properly.  I made my slaw and served it up.  She was amazed at how easy it was, and loved it.  Give it a try and let me know what you think.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

